# Netzwerkcontroller defekt?



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem Netzwerkcontroller. Es geht um den onborad-Chip meines ASUS M4A77TD Pro. 
Zu Hause bin ich nur über einen Wlan-Adapter im Netz, auf der letzten LAN-Party habe ich aber eine kleine Überraschung erlebt, als ich ein LAN-Kabel eingesteckt habe: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden. Das Kabel wurde gar nicht erkannt. Also habe ich erst mal in den Gerätemanager geschaut - Der Netzwerkcontroller war nicht aufgeführt. Daraufhin bin ich ins BIOS: Der Controller wird angezeigt und steht auf [ENABLED].. Ein Versuch einen Treiber zu installieren verlief Erfolglos: Der Netzwerkcontroller konnte nicht gefunden werden, Installation bricht ab. Dies tritt sowohl mit den Treibern auf der CD, als auch mit neueren aus dem Internet auf. Allerdings wurde kurzzeitig irgendwas von Ethernet-Controller im Gerätmanager angezeigt... Ich habe mal einen Screen vom Gerätemanager angefügt, wie er im Moment aussieht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann ich noch irgendwie ein Softwareseitiges Problem ausschließen, oder ist der Controller definitiv über den Jordan?

Dankeschön
Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Da ist irgendwo ein fehler im system. Deinstalliere einfach mal alle netzwerk-controller (inkl. hamachi) und wenn er fragt,ob er den treiber mit löschen soll,bestätigst du mit ja.
Anschließend kannst du dann neu erkennen lassen und installieren.


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe bereits alle Treiber deinstalliert, bevor ich eine Neuinstallation des Treibers versucht habe.. Ich versuche es aber nochmal, gibt es irgendein Programm, dass Treiberreste des LAN-Controllers enfernen kann? DriverCleaner untstützt nur Realtec Audio.. 

Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

ZeroHour schrieb:


> Ich versuche es aber nochmal, gibt es irgendein Programm, dass Treiberreste des LAN-Controllers enfernen kann?


 Ich wüsste keins.
Gut,also laut microsoft kannst du den microsoft ISATAP controller ignorieren. So wie ich das sehe,hast du hamachi auf deinem rechner. Hast du das mal deinstalliert und dann versucht den lan-treiber neu drauf zu machen? (vieleicht stört das) Du kannst auch mal eine systemdatei-überprüfung anwerfen indem du die dos-konsole als admin startest und dort sfc /scannow eintippst und ein chkdsk durchlauf auf deiner windows-partition wäre vermutlich auch nicht schlecht. (nicht das diverse dateien korrumpiert sind)


----------



## Dragonix (15. Mai 2012)

ZeroHour schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> [...]
> 
> Kann ich noch irgendwie ein Softwareseitiges Problem ausschließen, oder ist der Controller definitiv über den Jordan?



Linux Live CD reinschieben, das dürfte die Sache klären..
Grüße
Matthias


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste keins.
> und dort sfc /scannow eintippst und ein chkdsk durchlauf auf deiner windows-partition wäre vermutlich auch nicht schlecht. (nicht das diverse dateien korrumpiert sind)



nochmal für dummies bitte


Hamachi habe ich erst installiert, nachdem mir das Problem bekannt war, das kann also nicht die Ursache sein. Habe jetzt alle Treiberreste die ich finden konnte deinstalliert und im Gerätemanager alles Rausgelöscht. Nach einem Neustart waren der Realtek und zwei der ISATAP-Adapter wieder da, in unveränderter Lage.

Edit: Ich kommen leider im Moment schlecht an eine Linus live CD.. Aber die Idee ist gut danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

ZeroHour schrieb:


> nochmal für dummies bitte


 Ganz einfach: Start->programme->zubehör->eingabeaufforderung (rechtsklich->als admin starten)
Dort tippst du ein: sfc /scannow
Danach lässt du ihn rödeln. Wenn das durch ist kannst du auch gleich noch eingeben: chkdsk c: /X/F
Danach kommt eine meldung und du startest den rechner neu. Wenn er wieder hoch fährt,sollte ein hellblauer screen kommen der ankündigt, das laufwerk c in ein paar sekunden überprüft wird. Das kannst du dann entweder per beliebiger taste abbrechen (falls du dir es nochmal anders überlegst) oder du lässt ihn in ruhe und er wird anfangen zu überprüfen. Das kann aber je nach partitionsgröße ziemlich lange dauern.


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

der sfc-befehl hat nur eine Sekunde gedauert, das Ergebnis ist angehängt. Ich weiss aber nicht ob das das ist was da rauskommen sollte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Du hast den befehl falsch abgetippt. Korrekt sfc<leerzeichen>/scannow.
Der befehl überprüft deine systemdateien und gibt eigentlich keine relevanten ergebnisse aus.


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

deshalb. 
Die Datenträgerüberpfüfung habe ich durchlaufen lassen, kann ich da irgendwo einen report einsehen?

Grüße


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Das ergebnis wird wärend des scans angezeigt. Ich denke aber mal,das er nix gefunden hat,da du das ansonsten gesehen hättest.
Ein report wäre auch wenig relevant,da defekte sektoren nun repariert wären.


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

ok. Der sfc hat nun folgendes ausgespuckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (15. Mai 2012)

Dann sind die system-dateien auch i.o. Nur leider gehen mir langsam die ideen aus,zumal im netz als lösung immer die neuinstallation des bs angegeben wird.
Bevor du das machst,solltest du aber wirklich per live-linux den controller auf generelle funktion testen. Als alternative zur neuinstallation muß es bei win7 aber auch eine reperatur-installation geben. Google einfach mal danach und ggf. auch mal nach der englischen bezeichnung suchen. (repair installation)


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht plätte ich ja auch einfach mein Windows einfach komplett, in 3 Wochen will ich das sowieso machen, da ich mir eine SSD als Systemplatte zulegen werde.. Wenns dann immernoch nicht geht muss ich das Board wohl einschicken.. Das blöde ist nur, dass das Board noch genau 10 Tage Garantie hat, und wenn ich bis dahin keine linux-cd bekomme muss ich halt schon vorzeitig vormatieren.. naja, das ist verschmerzbar, aber ich hätte es gerne vorerst umgangen


----------



## Dragonix (15. Mai 2012)

Wenn du einen USB Stick da hast, kannst du dir die Live "CD" auch auf den Stick "brennen", z. B. UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads zum Beispiel.


----------



## ZeroHour (15. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp! Ich habe aber leider auch keinen Stick, der groß genug ist. Ich werd mich mal bei Bekannten nach Linux umhören


----------



## TurricanVeteran (16. Mai 2012)

Ansonsten ubuntu laden und auf cd brennen.Von der cd kannst du dann starten. (bietet dir die möglichkeit neben der installation auch testweise von cd laufen zu lassen)


----------



## ZeroHour (20. Mai 2012)

Also habe mir jetzt Ubuntu besorgen können. Soll ich irgendwelche speziellen Tests durchführen?
Im Gerätmanger ist überigens etwas neues aufgetaucht..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (20. Mai 2012)

Steck das Lan Kabel rein und teste ob du unter Ubuntu Internet hast, mehr nicht. (Du hast doch hoffentlich eine halbwegs aktuelle Ubuntuversion oder?)


----------

